# Let's see everybody's biggest buck to date



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Sorry if this has already been done but I'd like to see em and hear a good story about how they were killed.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not my biggest but the biggest I have a pic of right now. Opening morning last year.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

My best bow kill so far


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Would like to hear stories also


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

My 1st deer and so far it is still my biggest buck.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Many moons ago this one finally showed himself after 12 stand sits. He was tearing up a section of woods I was hunting. He chased a doe by me a few days before but all I saw was brown and glimpses through a thicket. I didn't know what he was or even how big be was until I killed him. He was rubbing trees abs big as my lower leg and tearing up mulberry bushes to the point they looked like twigs. I ended up shooting him at 3:00 in the afternoon at 30yds. I was literally in the stand for 3 mins and he stepped out and walked straight to me.. Just a good ole Conecuh Co Alabama buck. 


He still graces my wall. That's him on the right. 1 G2 measure a little over 11" and the other was 12" on the money.


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

This is my biggest to date. Killed in BW with a rifle. It was a morning hunt foggy and cold. I had some bad food the night before and it hit me while I was 40ft up the tree. Puked and hung ham multiple times before and at day light. Not to mention the guy that drove by my truck 3 times honking and having his dogs barking. The guy passed by one last time with his dogs barking in his dog box and caused this buck to jump from across the road. Heard deer crashing through the woods and saw a doe. At this point I was feeling terrible and was glad to see just a doe haha! Then he stepped out! I was like oh crap! I'm shaking sick and I just vomited how am I gonna make a 150yd shot?? Well luck would have, he came towards me winding the code blue I put out and gave me a nice 75yd shot. Dropped him and felt relieved. Texted my dad and heard a noise and saw the buck hauling butt. Chambered another round and shot at him on the run. Hit a small pine and blew it up in his face which caused him to fall and that's where he died. Not the biggest BW buck but he is my best trophy! 

HeavyD, I just recognized who you are. Idk if you'll know who I'm talking about, but I'm engaged to Stack's daughter. Saw you at the fight Friday


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

No pics, but my biggest was grey faced, 210lbs dressed, and and was a spike that had horns about the same size as the pic above. Probably a tad longer. But had NO outgrowths... Just the main beams. Was super bizarre.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure which one is bigger... but these 2 are the biggest I've ever killed... shoulder mount was killed in holt, and the rest were killed in blackwater. The skull on the plaque was killed in milton.


















Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Killed him during gun season a couple years ago. Had a couple beagles cross the boundary and kicked him up 20 minutes later. I killed one just a bit bigger for my first bow kill but don't have any pics on my phone.


----------



## HeavyD (Oct 18, 2014)

deersniper270 said:


> This is my biggest to date. Killed in BW with a rifle. It was a morning hunt foggy and cold. I had some bad food the night before and it hit me while I was 40ft up the tree. Puked and hung ham multiple times before and at day light. Not to mention the guy that drove by my truck 3 times honking and having his dogs barking. The guy passed by one last time with his dogs barking in his dog box and caused this buck to jump from across the road. Heard deer crashing through the woods and saw a doe. At this point I was feeling terrible and was glad to see just a doe haha! Then he stepped out! I was like oh crap! I'm shaking sick and I just vomited how am I gonna make a 150yd shot?? Well luck would have, he came towards me winding the code blue I put out and gave me a nice 75yd shot. Dropped him and felt relieved. Texted my dad and heard a noise and saw the buck hauling butt. Chambered another round and shot at him on the run. Hit a small pine and blew it up in his face which caused him to fall and that's where he died. Not the biggest BW buck but he is my best trophy!
> 
> HeavyD, I just recognized who you are. Idk if you'll know who I'm talking about, but I'm engaged to Stack's daughter. Saw you at the fight Friday


 Thats awesome! Stacks a beast. Cool guy for sure. I used to train with him at powerhouse quite a bit.


----------



## Jaw Jacker (Jul 29, 2009)

Had to be at least #250. I still haven't figured out a good way to cook him. Always turns out dry and chewy


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I went to a buddy's family ranch in TX and they let me kill a few bucks fer my birthday years ago....way different hunting out there but nice to try something new!!! I had a green light to kill anything w/out brows and 1 good management 8. Sad that this 8 was a scrub fer TX but my biggest so far!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I shoot mostly doe, because no one else seems to. When this guy came out I couldn't pass him up.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Taken quite a few like this but hard to say what is my biggest. Got one on the wall about this size but it was years ago. 1st one was one of those hunts everything fell into place. Located a nice set of tracks on the back of a huge clear-cut going both directions set up that afternoon and he came slipping out just before dark.The bottom is just a nice 10 with character but was pushing 200lbs.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

My biggest archery kill. South of Loango Al. in 2010. Buckchaser you may know the club. Plot 27.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Woooooohooooooo!!!!!! 
Got this big boy off Facebook!!!






Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Biller48 (Oct 1, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> Woooooohooooooo!!!!!!
> Got this big boy off Facebook!!!
> View attachment 411506
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


 
"Put yer beer down and hold the damn light still!!!"


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Lol*



Jaw Jacker said:


> Had to be at least #250. I still haven't figured out a good way to cook him. Always turns out dry and chewy
> View attachment 411146


 
LOL That's good!


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Killed just outside of Greenville, Alabama. Sitting on 1000 acres of Soy beans!!! I was so dang excited I am lucky I didn't kill myself trying to get my hands on him!!


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Dagwood said:


> My biggest archery kill. South of Loango Al. in 2010. Buckchaser you may know the club. Plot 27.


Lol I think I've heard that story... Rumor has it you was sleeping in the shooting house and when you woke up he was standing there.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I have killed bucks with more tines but not bigger, he was roaming the river swamps chasing does and beating up on a four point when I dropped him...


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

ive gotten a couple around the same size but this one im especially proud of it was my first bow kill and like every deer ive ever shot he came out of BW


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Killed east of Thomasville, Alabama in Chance. 
























Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Shot this one about five years ago in BW on Jan, 17th (my wifes birthday). I was running way late getting my son n his tree and it was well into shooting light while i was climbing the tree. No sooner than i turned around and my but hit the seat he had his nose in a wick full of trails end about 70 yards out.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Funny how it happens so fast sometimes, you don't even realize really what happened till you calm down and think about it...


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Bow Kill*

Kansas 2012 Bow kill


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Castleberry, al I was sittin on the ground (no trees to climb) watching several good trails headed to a pasture. He was looking for a doe. Not that big rack wise but easily over 200 lbs.


----------



## Buckchaser (Jan 28, 2014)

Another pic I can't figure out how to upload multiple at a time on my phone


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my biggest to date. 13pts

Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

jasoncooperpcola said:


> Here is my biggest to date. 13pts
> 
> Sent from Coop's S5 on Tapacrapatalk


I think the one u killed in bw opening morning was a little bigger? Lol


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

First deer i ever killed the last weekend of general gun in blackwater sitting in one of the refs (espo) spots.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

^^^amazing first deer, but, is that dead deer inside your house on some type of furniture??? Haha, love it.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

sure said:


> ^^^amazing first deer, but, is that dead deer inside your house on some type of furniture??? Haha, love it.


 HAHAHAHA!! Munoz brought that big dude UP IN THE HOUSE!!!! Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Biggest body and antlers on the left. (He was over 200 lbs).

First bow kill and most points (10) on the right.

Both from right here in NWFL.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

sure said:


> ^^^amazing first deer, but, is that dead deer inside your house on some type of furniture??? Haha, love it.


Lol that is a shoulder mount.


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Buckchaser said:


> Lol I think I've heard that story... Rumor has it you was sleeping in the shooting house and when you woke up he was standing there.


Pretty much what happened. I'd like to spice up the story a little but I'd be lying. I'd rather be lucky than good any day. Advice: If someone is going into Plot 18 sign into Plot 27 and get there before they do. They will push one toward you.


----------



## JT Powell (Jun 20, 2012)

In 2003 I was invited up to Indiana to hunt with some of my wife's family. I arrived at daylight on Friday the day before gun season so I could get a look at the land we would be hunting. Bare in mind I had never hunted farther than Alabama at the time and prior to going I was told to bring whatever I could shoot the farthest because the fields were all cut and long shots were possible, so I carried my muzzle loader. Upon arriving we ate breakfast then hopped in the truck and was shown around all the property I could hunt while scouting we saw several decent bucks in full chase mode. When we got back to my wife's Uncle's place at noon for lunch and I stepped out of the truck I spotted this deer a hundred yards behind his house, after asking if it was possible to hunt there he told me that the land owners family hunted it on the weekends but I could hunt it during the week. The following morning we were up before daylight to head out to our stands, when I was dropped off they told me they'd pick me up at 9:30 am. I have seen some strange looks before, but I wish I'd have taken a pick when I said y'all can pick me up at dark unless I call. Those next two days I sat all day 30' up a tree and managed to see and film several good bucks that were eventually killed by family members I was hunting with. Both nights I would show them the footage of the deer they killed I had taken earlier in the day and would get the same response each time, no way I would let that walk. Sunday night as promised I got permission to hunt behind the house, so Monday morning I waited till 7:30am to head out so I could find a tree to climb. It was a good morning saw a small buck chasing a doe around 9, then nothing till 11 when I hear a deer coming my way he comes from behind me walks directly under my tree and I take an extremely long 10yd shot, well I see the blood start to pour out immediately, he makes about a 20yd run and stops broad side in the field bordering the wood line I'm sitting in. I'm pretty sure I set a speed record on the reload, then waited and watched until he dropped, so after getting down and putting my hands on the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild the only thing that keeps going through my mind is why oh why didn't I bring my bow!
On a side note you know you've killed a good one when the Uncle says let's hurry up and get him out of here and don't tell nobody where u killed him they'll be some hurt feelings around here. 151 1/8", 21" inside


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Walnut hill FL 2010


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

jmunoz said:


> Lol that is a shoulder mount.


haha! now i see it


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

bigbulls said:


> Shot this one about five years ago in BW on Jan, 17th (my wifes birthday). I was running way late getting my son n his tree and it was well into shooting light while i was climbing the tree. No sooner than i turned around and my but hit the seat he had his nose in a wick full of trails end about 70 yards out.


I remember that morning very well. This is when my dad had a little Saturn car. Once he got me sat down I saw this buck come in from my right right at light but it was to far to even get on. Then I was watching my dad climb in his stand and he actually shot this buck standing up off hand. I watched the whole thing unfold. Saw a 5 foot flame come out of his .270 and I was so excited to see the deer he shot but he called me and said " This buck is a MONSTER!!!! I just shot a stud!!!" I was down out of that stand before he had his rifle on the ground. We tracked this buck and once we tracked this buck my dad actually stepped over the rack of the deer. I actually saw him. Then when we both realized actually how big he was we laid on the ground like a weight was lifted off our shoulder. I felt like I shot the buck watching everything unfold. That was a great morning!!! Best morning of my hunting career so far!!!



These are my two biggest from BW not that big but I sure was the happiest person alive when I harvested these two. Both with my dad to. 6pt was on January 15th came in at 20 yards using the primos can and the 4 pt was on January 17th my mom birthday. So my mom has come to accept we hunt on her birthday and celebrate it on the day after arty:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a beast

Sent from my Galaxy S5....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

And people think blackwater don't have big deer. That is a stud. I think after a few years of these new rules we will see some more like that.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

I got a 121" buck from blackwater last year and my buddy got a 112" the year before. It won't let me upload them. They are out there but in very few areas.


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

RippinLips14 said:


> I got a 121" buck from blackwater last year and my buddy got a 112" the year before. It won't let me upload them. They are out there but in very few areas.


 Is this that 122" buck that was harvested out of the hutton unit last year?


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

No mine was a 9 point that was an 11


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

And I'm pretty sure that deer was 128 inches from the Hutton. I think it netted 122


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Here is one I had a crack at during Archery Season a few years back. Ranged him at 33 yards but he only gave me a shot at his neck and I decided to just let him walk. Been hearing there is about a 8 year old 10pt still roaming around in this area. Actually heard it from a few hunters. Kind of wonder if it is the same buck. This deer had to score around 115-120". Another BW buck.


----------



## RippinLips14 (Aug 10, 2014)

That buck is all over the 120 ' s if it has decent mass


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

My big boy killed in BW 4 yrs ago.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

My biggest BW deer. Shot last year and the skull mount done by our resident skull master bchadcherry.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is my biggest deer from the house (monster forked horn 16 inches).....It was suppose to be Logan's buck but during doe days a few years ago, he decided his friends were more important so I sat at the house hunting fer a nannie. A nannie came out acting crazy but before I shot her I heard the grunting .....he was chasing her around. Felt good and bad to shoot him... Logan wasn't too happy about it, but I told him you have to put some time in!!!


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Here's a few, 176 1/2, Iowa


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

my3nme said:


> Here's a few, 176 1/2, Iowa


 153ish, KS


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

153 ish both brows split


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Largest Bama almost 150


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Where in bama did you kill that dink. Should a let him go another year. J/k


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

If I told ya I'd have to kill ya.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Well if my baby keeps me up all night again I will take you up on that offer.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Choctaw Cty


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

That's in central Alabama correct


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Close to the MS line 3 hours from OB


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

OK. Opposite direction then I was thinking. There are always some studs that come from your area.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

My youngest when he was 9. Shot with s 7.08 120 yds


----------

